# Need Sweeper Sub in Eastern CT



## chaos270 (Oct 30, 2004)

I am putting together a bid on a distribution center in Eastern CT, need a sub for sweeping up the sand on the two driveways, the 1.5 acre employee lot, and the approx 8 acres of trailer parking. The employee lot can be done any morning 2am-5am, the trailer lots have to be done on the weekend during the day into the evening, they will provide an operator to run the yarder to move the trailers. the lots are usually half full with trailers around the outside edges, the center open.

I will provide two guys with backpack blowers, a Force blower, and a handheld power sweep could rent a walk-behind sweep if that would help.

Please contact me if interested or if you have a sub that maybe.

Tim Spanos
Spanos Landscaping
[email protected]

860-917-0855


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

I use Hi Tech Mobile Services out of Bristol, CT. He goes all over the state and up into Mass. Great straight shooting guy to deal with. His name is Robert. Tell him Matt from EA Quinn Landscaping recommended him.

860-250-8658


----------

